# Brown Gunk



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi gang- I noticed this brown material growing in my Rotala wallichii. Any idea what it is and how to deal with it? Thanks-



Also- what any guesses what stunts the Rotala?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure why I missed this thread... sometimes I feel like APC's "New Posts" button doesn't display all new posts or something...

I believe this particular species stunts in hard water.

Also the algae is actually hair algae that isn't doing well. Increase the light a bit and add more nitrates and it should go away.

How is your tank now?


----------

